# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Lính mới xin ra mắt các bác trên diễn đàn

## khainguyen

Lời đầu tiên em xin gởi lời chúc các bác sức khoẻ tốt, làm ăn tấn tới. Em ở miền tây dự định làm một chuyến sài thành, do hạn hán đang hoành hành lúa gạo không được dồi dào nhờ mấy ae chỉ chổ mua hàng bãi tiết kiệm chi phí. em xin hậu tạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dân miền Tây đâu ùi, chỉ bạn mới kìa

----------


## Mr.L

miền tây quê tui CẦN THƠ thì cafe bạn nhe

----------


## saudau

Còn tui Long Xuyên, An Giang. có ở gần thì cafe nhé.
@ Bác gamo: cụ gặp dân miền tây vui thế hehehe. Báo cáo cụ là em đã cho con servo motor hôm trước hỏi cụ lên thớt rùi nhé, giờ chỉ còn cái cốt 8ly là ko bị hư thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

miền tây mà ở tỉnh nào vậy cụ

----------


## khainguyen

> miền tây mà ở tỉnh nào vậy cụ


Cai Lậy bác ơi

----------


## ducduy9104

> Lời đầu tiên em xin gởi lời chúc các bác sức khoẻ tốt, làm ăn tấn tới. Em ở miền tây dự định làm một chuyến sài thành, do hạn hán đang hoành hành lúa gạo không được dồi dào nhờ mấy ae chỉ chổ mua hàng bãi tiết kiệm chi phí. em xin hậu tạ


Cụ muốn mua cái món gì để mọi người tư vấn cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Cai Lậy bác ơi


Tiền Giang về Sadek gần mà  :Smile:

----------


## khainguyen

> Tiền Giang về Sadek gần mà


Bác nào có đi ngang ghé mình cafe nhé. tính dựng con máy 60x90x15 ăn dc gỗ, milca, nhôm(phần cơ khí chấm hàn tạm dc, phần điện hơi bị gà nhờ các bác chỉ giáo mua vật tư như thế nào??? lúa bao nhiêu???? Vì trót lở đam mê em nó nên bây giờ khổ

----------


## Rockyboy

Chào người hàng sớm mình ở Mi Tho. Theo mình thì để nên tiết kiệm bác nên mua đồ trên diễn đàn cho chắc ăn, hàng đa số là hoạt động tốt lựa trọn kĩ càng. Còn về hàng bãi đa số hàng tốt ngon thì trong bãi thì chưa tới lượt mình đâu, hên hên thì lên đúng lúc nó rã máy đứng đợi mới có hàng ngon đc. 

Mà bác nên sát định máy chuyên gỗ hay chuyên nhôm. Chuyên gỗ thì kinh phí rẻ hơn nhiều khi dùng thanh răng thay vitme. Với lại không lo phần bụi gỗ bám vào.

----------


## khainguyen

> Chào người hàng sớm mình ở Mi Tho. Theo mình thì để nên tiết kiệm bác nên mua đồ trên diễn đàn cho chắc ăn, hàng đa số là hoạt động tốt lựa trọn kĩ càng. Còn về hàng bãi đa số hàng tốt ngon thì trong bãi thì chưa tới lượt mình đâu, hên hên thì lên đúng lúc nó rã máy đứng đợi mới có hàng ngon đc. 
> 
> Mà bác nên sát định máy chuyên gỗ hay chuyên nhôm. Chuyên gỗ thì kinh phí rẻ hơn nhiều khi dùng thanh răng thay vitme. Với lại không lo phần bụi gỗ bám vào.


có sdt ko? Có dịp alo bác uống cafe nhé

Ok có cần gì thì mình ớ mấy bác nhé.

----------


## CKD

Giờ toàn di chuyển Phương Trang.. nên thường đi ngang mà khó ghé  :Smile:

----------


## Rockyboy

Bác ở cai lậy khúc nào, mình năm nay 25t có gì nói truyện cho tiện. Bữa nào raanhx mình chạy lên chơi. Mà trước khi qua CNC bác làm nghề gì vì có nhiều bác gáp máy song không biết làm gì không có đầu ra, ráp máy hơi phí tiền.

----------


## Letungquang

> Cai Lậy bác ơi


em o Bình Đức Châu Thành nà 😄😄😄

----------


## khainguyen

> em o Bình Đức Châu Thành nà 😄😄😄


Ngay cai lậy luôn bác ơi, ông anh nhà mình có tiệm cơ khí nhỏ thôi nên mình mò chế cháo cho thỏa sức đam mê. Còn chuyện ra sản phẩm chưa tính tới.

----------

